# £3500 comp for RB30 GTR 34 - any good?



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

I am paying £1600 (£550 more than my EsCos was) for comp on my stg1 GTR34 - 38 yr old, 8yrs NCD, no convictions, cat 1 alarm and tracker and car value £35k.
Rang my insurance (Privilege) to get a revised quote for when the RB30 (700hp+ but to be sure I told them at most 800hp) motor and other mods are done in April (19 inch TE37's, 8 pot Brembo fronts/4pot rears, Tein susp etc) and they came back with a total figure for the year of just over £3500 but thats with agreed value of £70k with a £2.5k excess.
Is that competitive or am I having my leg lifted?

Cam


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

So will they pay out £70K if the car is stolen or written off?


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes thats agreed value subject to receipts and independent verification by a motor engineer.


----------



## WILL SMITH (Mar 14, 2005)

*insurance*

try liverpool and victoria, cheap for me


----------



## AranH (Mar 2, 2003)

*agreed value policies*

Be careful, check the small print with "agreed value" policies, my Dad was in an accident in a classic car and the agreed value part of his policy didn't mean squat when it came to the claim.

Insurance companies are all the same, money robbing theives, unfortunately you have to have insurance though, just another example of the motorist getting humped.....


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

They are really having you on i think. Try Egger Lawson.


----------

